# Videoredo Alternative?



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Before I pay $50 for Videoredo, is there any other program out there for free or less money that does the same thing? I use it to take the commercials out and save to mpeg format.

Thanks!


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## jlc4 (Apr 2, 2006)

I got a bundle edition of Sonic -- it doesn't find commercials automatically or do all the DVD media formats, but it's working for as little as I've tried so far (I've burned a grand total of two dvds). It was free, I supposed, but I had to shell out $$$$ for the PC it was bundled with. If you're buying a DVD writer or a video capture card anyway, I guess you can check to see what's in the bundle before choosing.

Folks who have used both seem to prefer VideoReDo, though. 

--Janet


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

robbins said:


> Before I pay $50 for Videoredo, is there any other program out there for free or less money that does the same thing? I use it to take the commercials out and save to mpeg format.
> 
> Thanks!


There are some other programs that can do the same thing, but none to date are nearly as easy or quick to use as VideoRedo to cut out commercials.

For example, TMPGEnc can cut frames, but it is slower to move around and it won't find the commercials for you. Version 2.5 is free though.

:up: :up: :up: for VideoRedo.


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

dcahoe said:


> There are some other programs that can do the same thing, but none to date are nearly as easy or quick to use as VideoRedo to cut out commercials.
> 
> For example, TMPGEnc can cut frames, but it is slower to move around and it won't find the commercials for you. Version 2.5 is free though.
> 
> :up: :up: :up: for VideoRedo.


I agree. I've used both and it is not even a contest. VideoReDo. Hands down. If you are looking for an alternative that is better, you may be looking for a long time.


----------



## rmccann (Nov 11, 2005)

Ill have to look into VideoReDo I have seen it mentioned several times now! I use Nero Video Editing with no problem to edit the adverts, start and ending extra video info I do not want (such as the end of precious or start of next program) I have had no problem what so ever with it, but Video Redo sure has some strong fans here.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rmccann said:


> Ill have to look into VideoReDo I have seen it mentioned several times now! I use Nero Video Editing with no problem to edit the adverts, start and ending extra video info I do not want (such as the end of precious or start of next program) I have had no problem what so ever with it, but Video Redo sure has some strong fans here.


Beaware the unregistered trial version of VR is limited to 30 minutes of video. If you register, you get a full working product for 15 days.

Big selling point for VR is it is fast! Fast moving the program cursor, and fast outputting to .mpg.

I've noticed with NVE (do you mean NVE-Nero Vision Express?) that moving the program cursor on the slider is only bearable if you first run your files through DirectShow Dump. Seemed to make a big speed difference for some reason.


----------



## rmccann (Nov 11, 2005)

I did notice they will provide a 15 day full trial what a surprise! I am so glad I found mention of this great program on here (VideoReDo) thanks so much folks! This does blow the doors off Nero (yes, video expresss) without question for speed! I did not mention DirectShow Dump as I have seen so many mentions of these folks not pleased with work-a-rounds for their copy protection. I do not remember who was kind enough to first email me about that gem of a program (Im old and forget oo much) The editing with Nero was long and involved, and I have not finished testing yet to compait video quality yet, or what happens when a 1/2 sat video is burned (if it will play full screen or not, or if I need to convert it to 720X480 or not. But so far well worth the $$50.00 price for time saving alone.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

If you want to save lots of time, ditch Nero altogether and use DVDStyler.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3870259&&#post3870259


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I have to second Greg's suggestion. 
Dan203's method is great. 
BTW Styler & decrypter don't cost anything.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Of course there's always the free Tvharmony AutoPilot.
It can automatically
- download shows from your Tivo to your PC (setup download rules)
- strip out the commercials (Custom options -> Enable comskip)
- leave it in mpg format, or convert it to avi.

All the above can be done by Tvharmony afterhours on a schedule.

http://www.tvharmony.com/main/products.php


----------



## itsgreat (Nov 26, 2008)

Where can I find VideoReDo for $50.00. The sites I see want 79.99


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

itsgreat said:


> Where can I find VideoReDo for $50.00. The sites I see want 79.99


Hmmm, your first post and you pick-on a thread that's 2.5 years old!?

I didn't realize VideoReDo increased their price, but... they're entitled! Fine program!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

VideoReDo Plus - $49.99
VideoReDo TV Suite (Same as Plus w/ DVD burning capabilities) - $74.99
http://www.videoredo.com/en/Purchase.htm


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI it's slightly cheaper if you buy it through DVRUpgrade.com

Dan


----------



## pjknight9 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pointer... Does anyone know if this is the latest version?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The absolute latest version is always hosted in the beta section of our forum here...

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?f=33

But the key you purchase from DVRUpgrade is the same key you'd get directly from VideoReDo.com, so it will work with any upgrades released in that forum or on our official download page.

Dan

P.S. In case you didn't know I actually work for VideoReDo as a developer, so you can direct any questions or problems you might have directly at me.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> FYI it's slightly cheaper if you buy it through DVRUpgrade.com
> 
> Dan


Thanks for the heads up!

Pity there wasn't a valid coupon available, but at least I managed to save $10


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

greg_burns said:


> If you want to save lots of time, ditch Nero altogether and use DVDStyler.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3870259&&#post3870259


I dunno why y'all always complain about Nero. I've used it for years with no real issues. I can pull shows off of my Tivos and edit out commercials with NV just fine, even in HD.

Perhaps how successful one is with Nero comes down to the hardware one is running it on?

I see a lot of complaints about Nero here and in other Forums, but it works great for me. A bit expensive, yes, but it does the job, and doesn't drive me crazy in the process. I find the interface incredibly easy to understand and use.

Of course, everyone is different, and everyone's machine is different, so maybe it's a hardware thing. I'm using a plain old Intel Dual Core 3Ghz with NVdia GeForce 9500... a modest system really. SD encoding in Nero is near-real time for me, while HD encoding takes about twice as long.

The again, Nero encodes fine on my old Celeron system as well with Intel Integrated graphics... but it takes about 4 times as long.

Just my 1 and a half cents on Nero!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Gavroche said:


> I dunno why y'all always complain about Nero. I've used it for years with no real issues.


Depends on the version. I used Nero 6 for a while directly with .tivo files on my old computer. Other versions seemed to not work well with .tivo files.
I have an OEM version of Nero 8 on this computer and it will not load .tivo files.
Another issue is editing. I used Nero and although it worked, it was just not set up to make things easy.
When I discovered VideoReDo Plus (well before TV Suite), Nero was delegated to only making my DVDs as editing with VRD is FAR superior. Even after TV Suite came out, I still preferred Nero for making DVDs because of the advanced menu creation options.
Now days I don't care much about how the menu looks, I just want to archive my favorite shows so I use TV Suite exclusively.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I started editing commercials using VideoStudio years ago, but ran into issues with synchronization on some captures so ended up finding VideoRedo and found it much faster to edit the commercials out as well as writing out the file since it does not re-encode the whole video. I still use VideoStudio for creating DVD's though for the menuing options (somewhat similar to Steve above).

Gavroche, does Nero re-encode the whole video?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Depends on the version. I used Nero 6 for a while directly with .tivo files on my old computer. Other versions seemed to not work well with .tivo files.
> I have an OEM version of Nero 8 on this computer and it will not load .tivo files.
> Another issue is editing. I used Nero and although it worked, it was just not set up to make things easy.
> When I discovered VideoReDo Plus (well before TV Suite), Nero was delegated to only making my DVDs as editing with VRD is FAR superior. Even after TV Suite came out, I still preferred Nero for making DVDs because of the advanced menu creation options.
> Now days I don't care much about how the menu looks, I just want to archive my favorite shows so I use TV Suite exclusively.


Nero apparently cheaped out and didn't want to have topay Tivo royalty fees, so they took out file support for .tivo files. Roxio 2011 DOES have .tivo support.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

replied to a 3 year post


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

gamo62 said:


> Nero apparently cheaped out and didn't want to have topay Tivo royalty fees, so they took out file support for .tivo files. Roxio 2011 DOES have .tivo support.


Any program that uses DirectShow should be able to open and recode a .tivo file. So I'm guessing that Nero actually got away from DirectShow and that's why .tivo files no longer work in later releases. Roxio has always been the "official" product for making DVDs from .tivo files. They can not only access the video content but they have a license that allows them to decrypt the metadata so they can make menus with show names, descriptions, etc... We've talked to TiVo about getting this type of license for VideoReDo, but nothing ever came to fruition.

Dan


----------

